

The two top performance problems caused by ORM tools - fatalmind
http://use-the-index-luke.com/blog/2013-04/the-two-top-performance-problems-caused-by-ORM-tools

======
adambard
In short, the problem with ORMs is that they trade off efficiency for ease-of-
use and conciseness.

In a world where anyone uses languages other than C for anything, this should
be considered a non-issue. If something's too slow for Ruby, you can write a C
extension or do some clever caching, or in general get to the problem and
write around it. ORMs are no different.

I think the greater problem is ORM users being unaware or unwilling to write
SQL where their tool of choice might be a bottleneck, and occasionally where
ORMs deny the programmer the ability. I've rarely worked on an ORM project
that never had to do a raw SQL query for efficiency's sake, but those queries
are by a large margin the exception to the rule for any reasonable ORM.

